# Upland 17, safe and ethical to resell?



## Bushfire (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm updating a three season room and am planning on replacing the existing stove (Upland 17) with something newer.  As such, I'm thinking of selling the Upland 17.  I know nothing about the stove other than what is here on the wiki, so my question is whether it is ethical and/or safe to sell such an old stove.  If so, what do people think would be a good selling price?  I've attached a few pictures to show condition.  I never used the stove as we only bought the house this past April.

Any thoughts/insight would be greatly appreciated.  This site was super useful to me back during my time in CT when I had an insert and wood stove, but have since spent 5 years without a stove in KS.

Thanks!


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 30, 2013)

Ethical and safe to sell . . . my opinion . . . yes. Just be up front with any buyers that it is an older, non-EPA stove (I assume) and if there are any problems. As for a price . . . I have no idea. Maybe check the local craigslist ads to see what woodstoves of that size and vintage are being sold for -- or rather what price folks are asking.

You never know . . . someone may be down on their luck or looking for a stove to run in their hunting cabin, greenhouse, etc.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 30, 2013)

If the stove is in good shape no ethics involved. Closer to cold weather it might bring four hundred or so.


----------



## fossil (Jul 30, 2013)

Dunno 'bout PA, but in Oregon it would not be legal to sell or install that stove.


----------



## Highbeam (Jul 30, 2013)

fossil said:


> Dunno 'bout PA, but in Oregon it would not be legal to sell or install that stove.


 
WA as well. You would be breaking a law by selling it, the buyer breaking a law by buying it, and heaven forbid it gets installed as that would be another law. Ethics? What's that?


----------



## fossil (Jul 30, 2013)

Our states out here have thoughtfully freed us of any such ethical quandaries.


----------



## begreen (Jul 30, 2013)

It's a great little stove. Upland's equivalent to the Jotul 602. If legal in your state I'd sell it for about $300, $400 if you wait until October and think that's ethical.


----------



## bmblank (Jul 30, 2013)

You can always sell it as a decorative piece. It looks cool, hooked up to a flue or not. What the buyer does is beyond your control.


----------



## Bushfire (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice/thoughts. How would I find out if its a legal stove in PA. I'd certainly only well if it were legal to do so. My hope was simply making a little to put toward a new stove, a small Morso or Regency alterra stove.


----------



## webbie (Jul 31, 2013)

Nostalgia beckons.
I'll give ya $95 for the sucker - only problem is that you have to hold it for me until I can get a friend (or me, on my travels) to pick it up......or, if you are headed up to CT for any visits I can meet you (it fits easily in a corner of a car trunk with the legs off).
(I will pay now)

It will make a fine table for my sunroom....

But, if you want to get rid of it quicker, craigslist or ebay should do the job.....


----------



## mellow (Jul 31, 2013)

Hrmm.. maybe webbie is on to something.. a drone that can be used to smoke screen...


----------



## lethal dose (Aug 6, 2013)

I'd LOVE to have that stove. Would fit my needs perfectly.


----------



## Bushfire (Aug 7, 2013)

Lethal dose, unfortunately I've already found a buyer.  Good luck with your hunt.


----------



## lethal dose (Aug 7, 2013)

No problem! Glad you were able to make a sale. Let me know if the deal falls through.


----------

